# Job Descriptions / Duties?



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I am not sure how many of you have Job Descriptions including the duties of each of your employees. In today's litigous society it is a good idea to have something on file in regards to this information. You need to protect yourself as an employer. By having Job Descriptions, your employees will know exactly what is expected of them.

No one writes them like the Federal Government. Here are a couple of examples for you to get an idea of what they include.

~Chuck
--------------------------

Here's the first one:

ADMINISTRATIVE SUPPORT ASSISTANT 

NOTE: Position requires the services of a qualified typist, must be able to type 40 words per minute.

Duties: Serves as the Administrative Support Assistant for the Directorate of Resource Management. Responsible for advising and assisting the Director and division chiefs on the practical and technical aspects of office administration, to include budgeting, purchasing, supply management, personnel administration, data processing and files management and performs staff support work in each of these areas.
Responsible for personnel administration within the directorate and its subordinate divisions. Maintains suspense logs to advise supervisors when performance evaluations and counseling statements are due, distributes forms and instructions, and ensures timely Proper Completion. Completes requests for personnel actions and holds new employee orientation sessions. Administers the Federal Employees Compensation Act (FECA) program for the directorate, informs employees of the conditions of coverage, and assists them in the preparation of claims and records. Also serves as training administrator of the directorate. Schedules employees for training, with the concurrence of their supervisor, and ensures that the work force is kept informed of all available training courses.
Performs administrative and clerical duties in support of the Director and division chiefs. Responsible for overall administrative office operations. Prepares routine and recurring reports, staff memoranda, information papers, and staff studies for the Directors signature. Processes incoming and outgoing distribution for the directorate. Serves as official mail control officer and records manager. Maintains the functional files for the Director. Ensures that official publications for which the directorate is the proponent are reviewed on an annual basis. Assists the DRM in career program management for CP11 (Comptroller) and CP26 (Manpower). Consolidates training needs and monitors allocation of quotas. Initiates training requests for non-government training and processes paperwork. Determines need for requisition, pick-up and return of training aids. Maintains TASC hand receipt, conducts inventories and updates account.
Collects data for the division operating budget, reviews submissions of activity supervisors for proper format and compliance with installation budget requirements, and consolidates material into an annual budget. Sets up controls to monitor expenses during the year and recommends budget adjustments, including restructuring budget allocations to deal with changing situations such as varying costs of equipment and changes in the availability of funds. Also purchases supplies, equipment and services through open market purchase, the US Government credit card, or at the Self Service Supply Center. Processes and tracks purchase requests and ensure that non-expendable property is entered on the installation property book and further hand receipt to the user.
Supervises and monitors inmate labor program. Schedules work, maintain time sheets, conducts monthly safety briefings, and completes monthly evaluation reports. Provides visual oversight every two hours. Schedules work and special projects for building tenants. POC for grounds and internal maintenance of Building 5418. Prepares and follows-up work order for repair and improvement to building and surrounding grounds. Coordinates actions. Resolves tenants complaints, directs repairs, and participates in tire inspections. POC for building security. Prepares security notification roster, consolidates input from building tenants, and forwards report to PMO.
PERFORMS OTHER DUTIES AS ASSIGNED.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

TRACTOR OPERATOR LEADER 

PHYSICAL EFFORT:
Physical effort is fatiguing due to continuous action of eyes. arms, legs, feet and torso used in manipulating various levers, brakes, and peddles. Strains to arms, legs and especially the stomach area resulting from jerking, jolting and vibration of the equipment. Exposed to injuries resulting from vehicle upsets, falls getting on and off equipment and cuts, bruises, scratches from working. Lifts materials up to 100 lbs when loading and unloading seed and fertilizer. Frequent bending, standing, reaching, etc. Exposed to poisonous shrubs, ivy, burns, etc.


WORKING CONDITIONS:
Works outdoors and subject to frequently disagreeable weather (snow, heat, and rain) and jolting from vehicle. Subject to dust, dirt, grease, noise, exhaust fumes, cuts, bruises, mud, and flying objects from power equipment.

Duties: Passes on to other workers instructions received from supervisor, and starts work (e.g., by assigning the immediate tasks to he performed by individual members of the group led). Insures that needed plans, blueprints, material, and tools are available, and that needed stock is obtained from supply locations. Sees to it that there is enough work to keep everyone in work crew busy. Checks work in progress and when finished, checks for compliance with supervisors instructions on work sequence, procedures, methods, and deadlines. Urges or advises other employees to follow supervisors instructions and to meet deadlines; demonstrates proper work methods. Answers workers questions regarding procedures, policies, written instructions, and other directives (e.g., technical orders); obtains needed information or decisions from the supervisor on problems that come up during the work. Provides information to supervisor on status and progress of work, causes of delays, and overall work operations and problems (e.g., additional on-the-job training requirements for individual employees). Assures that safety and housekeeping rules are followed (e.g., assures that machine capacities are not exceeded and that tools are properly used. 

Works along with other workers, setting the pace.

PERFORMS OTHER DUTIES AS ASSIGNED.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Last one.....

SECRETARY (OFFICE AUTOMATION) 

Duties: The incumbent participates fully in the management of the office in providing routine administrative and clerical assistance to the chief of the office. Based on a good working knowledge of the mission and functions of the organization and substantive programs under the Office Chiefs control, the incumbent resolves problems associated with the administrative and clerical work of the office. Within this basic structure the incumbent performs the following duties:

Receives and screens telephone calls and visitors to the Directorate (e.g., DOD, DA, AMC, CECOM, other services, commands, commercial concerns, international groups, etc.). Ascertains nature of call or business of visitor. Based on knowledge of the organization and functions, diverts to offices/divisions matters not requiring the Supervisor's attention. When it is not practical, takes messages for his attention and makes later appointments for visitors. Incumbent personally responds to routine and non-technical requests for information such as suspense date for correspondence or reports, project responsibility, members of study groups or board, etc. Places local and long distance calls.

Composes routine and non-technical correspondence and prepares reports on administrative support or clerical functions of the office and other subjects as outlined in regulations and procedures, or as requested by the Office Chief obtaining information from files or office personnel. Prepares in final form all types of documentation and forms incident to personnel administration and office management (i.e., charts, vu-graphs, reports, personnel actions, performance/career appraisals, etc.).
Searches for assembles and summarizes information as required from files and documents as requested by the Office Chief or in anticipation of his needs. Organizes various files and technical data for briefings, presentations, meetings, etc.

Keeps aware of new, revised or amended directives and instructional material pertaining to administrative practices and clerical procedures for such matters as preparation and processing of correspondence, reports and forms; filing; mail; training; travel; security; personnel procedures, etc. Provides guidance and assistance on applicable procedures, instructions, and regulations particularly to secretarial and clerical personnel.

Organizes and maintains files, reports and records and related materials for the office. Periodically reviews files and arranges for disposition.

Types a variety of correspondence, forms, messages, reports, summary fact sheets, vu-graphs, travel orders, vouchers, material for briefing and conferences, and other data in final form from rough drafts. Ensures correct punctuation, capitalization, spelling, grammar, format, arrangements of material, and conformance to style.

Operates an automated work station to receive and send messages, enters, stores, and retrieves program and administrative material for use of the Office Chief and his staff.

Performs other duties as assigned. 
-----------------------------------------------------

As you can see, they are quite detailed. Gotta love all the acronyms. LOL

~Chuck


----------



## Workhorse2500 (May 13, 2003)

*Reply*

That's a smart idea for any small business, glad you brought it up.
You would think the government could pull in a few extra bucks writing job descriptions for businesses, lol.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Chuck,
Since you brought it up.

Me: all jobs except the check book.


Wife: Check book!

:yow!: 


Something is really wrong!

LOL

Rick


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Sounds kinda normal to me Ricik......


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL,

Me-everything including checkbook.

Checkbook status-currently showing a $500 surplus that neither myself or the bank can seem to find:realmad: I'm scared to spend it fearing they will suddenly find a problem shortly there after:angry:


----------

